# Vendors in PMB



## Lushen (4/9/15)

Hi Guys and Gals

I'm at a wedding in Hilton this weekend and quite a bit of spare time to visit.

Are there any local vendors in Hilton or PMB that I can support?


----------



## Andre (4/9/15)

Not that I know of, but you might want to consider one of our vendors and good food at the same time:

_The Puff Station HQ is located inside Beira Alta Portuguese Restaurant, Shop N.o 6 Ballito Lifestyle Centre, KwaZulu Natal.

For any enquiries email info@thepuffstation.co.za

Or contact me, Ricardo on 0329462388_


----------



## BigGuy (4/9/15)

Eish long drive from Hilton to Balito but its worth it if you also go have a PERI PERI chicken cause that shit is gooooooddddd


----------



## Lushen (4/9/15)

Thanks guys, much appreciated
I'm not sure if I will have time to get to Ballito as in best man at this wedding.


----------

